# Have a question about a pregnant guppy



## tigress26301 (Feb 22, 2005)

[ size=12] Today I was checking on my guppies. I saw 3 of my females have a white looking stringy like thing hanging off of the. I the normal place that they excrete waste. I am racking my brain trying to remeber from the time I had my Swords and platies. So is this a sign of inpending birth?

Sonia
[/size]


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

have never noticed that and I have had guppies breeding for about 2 years now.
If it is where the poo comes out , it is probably white poo. -- not a good sign. it often means a bit of a bacterial infection in the bowel or have they been eating white debris in the tank?
They look swollen in that area when they are going to deliver as well as you can often see little eyes in the gravid spot. they also seek hidden places to deliver and they will arch their backs to try and push the fry out.
mouse


----------



## tigress26301 (Feb 22, 2005)

Well one of the females in question had her babies today.

Sonia


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

seperate the babies from the parents


----------



## tigress26301 (Feb 22, 2005)

All ready did the 11 babies are in a ten gal. by themsevles.

Sonia


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

congrats on the babies, but I don't think that the "stringy" thing has any thing to do with the babies.

Just poo.


----------

